# What are these things?!



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Spotted lantern fly. Not good news to have them around. They are a new invasive bug. Very devastating to grape and fruit crops. Where are you located. The local agriculture office might be interested to know about them.








Spotted lanternfly: A serious threat to Canada’s wine and agricultural industries – Invasive Species Centre


Have you heard of the brightly-coloured insect wreaking havoc across the mid-Atlantic United States? Spotted lanternfly (Lycorma delicatula) is an insect from China that is considered an extremely destructive invasive species in North America. Spotted lanternflies feed on over 70 plant and tree...




www.invasivespeciescentre.ca


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, I have never seen those before! Hope they don't make it here!


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes. Spotted Lantern Fly. Huge problem here in NJ. They are from China. No natural predators here. They are really annoying and they are here to stay. They are destroying grapes and fruit trees. Kill them all. The other day, my kids and I stomped 73 of them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh, ding, ding, a light goes on!
I was reading that they prefer the Alianthus plant. I looked that up and it's an invasive plant from China. I see it all over the forests when I drive into the Mendocino forest. I thought it was a Mimosa from far away.

Good to know!






Ailanthus altissima Profile – California Invasive Plant Council







www.cal-ipc.org


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Bert&Ernie’s Dad said:


> I’ve seen these guys hanging around my door and window exteriors. What are they and how do I get rid of them?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 706233


Where are you located, anyway?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.capitalpress.com/state/california/california-sets-quarantine-to-prevent-entry-of-spotted-lanternfly/article_a8599162-ee6a-11eb-9f3e-e30776593dff.html


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah. If we could take out the tree of heaven, it would do a lot to control the spotted lantern fly. Problem is that tree of heaven gets BIG. You can't weed-whack it. You need thousands of dollars for a tree service.


----------

